# What is this gecko?! Got me baffled.



## zookieboi (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 18, 2013)

Oedura robusta


----------



## zookieboi (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks ramsayi, wasn't sure because he's so blue. Cheers


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Oedura robusta



Nebulifera robusta


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I must agree. They have a distinctive pattern of large pale blotches on a dark ground colour edging – one over the head, several down the broad, flattened tail and the back they can be either separate or joined into a zigzag. The shape of the toe pads are fairly distinctive and the way the last digit on the hind foot is opposite to the other four.

The paper splitting Oedura into 4 genera was published in May 2012 – Amalosia (4), Hesperoedura (1), Nebulifera (1) and Odeura (the rest). It is based on a comprehensive genetic analysis of nuclear and mitochondrial base sequences as well as a suite of diagnostic morphological characters.

*Zookieboi*, It does appear blue where you would expect it to be grey. Do you know if that changes with the lighting? For example, from day to night?

Blue


----------



## zookieboi (Aug 1, 2013)

I will have to get some more photo's, He's at my brothers house in Ormeau, QLD ( north gold coast ) you can hear him moving around in the roof hes a big boy (or girl ) and out of the 4-5 times I've seen him he's always been really blue ( night time only ) 
I'm about to invest in a better camera so ill take some more photos next time i see him. 
Are these commonly kept as pets? He's interesting thats for sure!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 2, 2013)

They are kept and bred in captivity but I don’t know how commonly. You occasionally see adverts for them. From what I gather they tend to be shy and disappear from sight at the slightest movement or disturbance. But someone who has kept them would be better placed to inform on that. As you indicate, they are a good sized gecko - they can reach 15 cm total length.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 2, 2013)

Husbandry wise they are pretty much the same as any other Velvet, captive bred individuals generally hide during the day but at night chill out on branches, hunting etc in the presence of human traffic.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2013)

These guys change colour a little depending what they're sitting on. On pale coloured walls they go quite pale and blue tinges start to show up, on darker woods or rocks they are often much darker. 

I get them running around my house aplenty and long ago noted them being different colours on different parts of the house.


----------

